# Going to Denver



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This might be a long shot, but. I'm going to Denver and want to hook up with someone who likes to trout fish. Will be there sometime after the 13th of April. If anyone knows someone pls hook me up. I'll trade a fishing trip here anytime. If you know any forums where I might look pls let me know also. Thanks everyone, Skip.


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Skip,

Do you know the area? If not, I can turn you on to some spots about 45 min West of Denver - near Deckers, Hastings, etc...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

No Capt, never been. Wife is in Lakewood for a few weeks and was going to go look for some trout. But decided it's too cold for my blood right now to jump in a creek. Instead going to Pa.(back home) as soon as it gets a little warmer. I am planning to go to Denver one of these days though. Anything close to Lakewood? Thanks for the reply.

Skip


----------

